# Clicker training videos recommentations



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Can you recommend a good clicker training video? 

Karyn's site has quite a few, but it's difficult to say what they are worth by just looking at the short descriptions: http://www.clickertraining.com/store/?item=boredombusters1

Tanya


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have "Take A Bow Wow" and it is a great video if you are interested in "tricks" and less common behaviors (not basic obedience stuff.) I would recommend getting both the first and second (Bow Wow Take 2) video though. I only have the first.

Another video I don't own but I have seen part of is "Brenda Aloff's Fundamentals: Foundation Training for Every Dog." I really liked that one. I don't think she used a clicker but it is similar methods.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Sending you a pm.


----------

